# Straight Razors & Beards!!!



## Vin

Lets talk about our beards! But also:

I find people who use straight razors to be pretentious. I find myself to be extremely ostentatious for using the word pretentious. 

Thoughts? :fear:


----------



## Southern_cordist

I find your lack of modesty disturbing


----------



## glock26USMC

I do not use a straight razor, just isn't my cup of tea


----------



## MrParacord

I just use a knife.


----------



## J-Will

lol.. You wish. I use a straight razor to shape the cheekline of my beard and shape the sideburn/temple area. I get cleaner lines that way. I don't tell anybody that I use it though because of people like you Vin!!


----------



## Shooter

To each his own. I hate shaving, and trimming, so once a month, like a toddler, my wife pins me down and cleans me up. 

It's scheduled for tonight actually. We'll see who wins. I do know this, she can't make me take a bath.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> To each his own. I hate shaving, and trimming, so once a month, like a toddler, my wife pins me down and cleans me up.
> 
> It's scheduled for tonight actually. We'll see who wins. I do know this, she can't make me take a bath.


 On the books for a cleaning huh.. You're trusting. My wife hates my beard, she would just chop the whole thing off..


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> lol.. You wish. I use a straight razor to shape the cheekline of my beard and shape the sideburn/temple area. I get cleaner lines that way. I don't tell anybody that I use it though because of people like you Vin!!


 I should have put "no offense." :cheers1:



Austin said:


> To each his own. I hate shaving, and trimming, so once a month, like a toddler, my wife pins me down and cleans me up.
> 
> It's scheduled for tonight actually. We'll see who wins. I do know this, she can't make me take a bath.


This made me LOLz. 



J-Will said:


> On the books for a cleaning huh.. You're trusting. My wife hates my beard, she would just chop the whole thing off..


I recently shaved all my facials, due to a need to present myself at work in a more professional manner. :2thmup:


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> I recently shaved all my facials, due to a need to present myself at work in a more professional manner. :2thmup:


 I just chopped the 4 month beard a week ago today.. I'm upset about it too. Growing it back out. I felt like I needed to look more professional as well, and to please the wife. Now my face just looks hella fat lol. Need to start a beard thread. Dirty paracord loving hippies always have beards.


----------



## Southern_cordist

I'm single and they don't particularly care about my beard at work as long as I keep it trimmed up. Gotta love the pool bidniz! I agree on the beard thread.


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> On the books for a cleaning huh.. You're trusting. My wife hates my beard, she would just chop the whole thing off..


Mine likes it. Without it I look ten and timid. With it I am a force to be reckoned with.

I won last night by the way, and am still super shaggy. 



Southern_cordist said:


> I'm single and they don't particularly care about my beard at work as long as I keep it trimmed up. Gotta love the pool bidniz! I agree on the beard thread.


When I was single I went full crazy man beard so the ladies would know what to expect. 

Or at least they would have had I not scared my crazy man beard. '


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Mine likes it. Without it I look ten and timid. With it I am a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> I won last night by the way, and am still super shaggy.
> '


 Congrats lol. I let the neck and cheek line go for a week, and just buzzed it all down to a weeks growth last night so I can have an even starting point... I swear to you I gained 15 lbs and dropped 7 years. Can't wait for it to come back.


----------



## Shooter

I know the feeling. Right before we had my daughter I shaved, she's six now. She thought it was her uncle in all the baby pics (my brother) as she only knows me with a full beard. 

I shaved it once to show her it was me, all she did was point and laugh....


----------



## Southern_cordist

I can't do the neck thing with my beard... It get so annoying and itchy. i'm already like Chewbaca...


----------



## J-Will

Southern_cordist said:


> I can't do the neck thing with my beard... It get so annoying and itchy. i'm already like Chewbaca...


 Yeah it does. Not excited about going thru that again.. Just gotta get past it


----------



## Shooter

It's better than shaving it.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It's better than shaving it.


 No joke. I'm already loving it again. This thread has officially turned into the beard thread.


----------



## Shooter

It should have been from the get go.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> It should have been from the get go.


Say wha??? 

Done. :shhh:


----------



## J-Will

Lol that was quick. Only problem is most bearded guys cringe at the thought of a razor.. razors & beards don't mix..


----------



## J-Will

hahah just seen the thread tags "pretentious shavers" lmao


----------



## Shooter

There's nothing pretentious about it. I hate shaving due to my hatred of disposable razors and electric. If a blade does a better job I would be more apt to shave. 

Of course my wife would have to force me down and just do it. I hate shaving so much.


----------



## truggles

So this is cracking me up... :melikey:

I too like a good beard. I hate shaving, but where I worked over the summer I had to shave. Now that I am back in school I am free to grow it as I please!!!

I try to get a good trimming whenever I get a haircut though so it is all uniform. I do like Aaron's beard from Gas Monkey Garage. I wish I had the patience to grow it out like his.


----------



## Shooter

My wife won't let me. She threatens to shave me in my sleep if I attempt to grow it out.


----------



## J-Will

Same here. I'm shooting for a yeard, but had to chop it off a little bit back after almost 4 months. Lets see how long this one lasts. Wife doesn't like it lol


----------



## pipewelder

Plus one on the wife not liking but atleast with my goat i have a chin lol


----------



## Shooter

That's true, without my beard I am chin less.


----------



## J-Will

Without a beard I'm 27.5 pounds heavier. out:


----------



## Shooter

Well I should retract that, I have many chins, but none of them come to a point on my face.


----------



## Shooter

Well I'm getting pinned down and cleaned up this weekend. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## J-Will

Don't give in. Be strong. 

They say to pee on yourself so the attacker loses interest. Try that!


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Well I'm getting pinned down and cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Pics or lies!


----------



## Shooter

Got sick, she doesn't want it so I'm sleeping in the living room and she won't touch me. 

I'm enjoying it to be honest. I get to watch what I want when falling asleep. I do miss my comfortable bed and sleeping wife, so I'm sure it will end shortly.


----------



## MrParacord

I grew a full beard the time my wife was pregnant back in 2010. Man was it thick. I kept it lined up and such. I washed it every other day when I wash my hair. 
Last year I just grew out my goatee just the hair on my chin. I kept my mustache trimmed low. I cut it this past March. About a couple months ago I decided to grow the hair on my goatee out again. It's a little over an inch long. 
I usually do a full beard when it gets cold then a goatee in the warmer months. But I think this year will just be a goatee like last year.


----------



## havasu

I so want to shave off my goatee but am once again of the "little chin" syndrome.


----------



## J-Will

Wife said yesterday the family pics were off, to grow it out as long as I want. BOOYAH


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I so want to shave off my goatee but am once again of the "little chin" syndrome.


It sucks right? I feel I could have gotten so much further had I had a strong chin. 



J-Will said:


> Wife said yesterday the family pics were off, to grow it out as long as I want. BOOYAH


Lucky you. Those are words I'll never hear. Next time I'm single (which I hope is never) I'm growing it out.


----------



## glock26USMC

J-Will said:


> Wife said yesterday the family pics were off, to grow it out as long as I want. BOOYAH


Don't get too crazy with it


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It sucks right? I feel I could have gotten so much further had I had a strong chin.
> Lucky you. Those are words I'll never hear. Next time I'm single (which I hope is never) I'm growing it out.


 lmao, next time im single.. funny guy. I think she will regret saying that and take it back here in a couple months.. 


glock26USMC said:


> Don't get too crazy with it


I want at least 6-7 months growth...


----------



## Shooter

I want a beard so shaggy people stop to look at it. I don't need attention, I just want it.


----------



## J-Will

I have a neighbor at the apartments that rides a harley, probably 3-4 years older than me. Dudes got like a 2 year beard. Scraggly as hell. I see people staring at the poor guy all the time lol


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> I so want to shave off my goatee but am once again of the "little chin" syndrome.


My wife told me once when I trimmed my goatee hair close on my chin that I don't have a chin. Oh well. 
Yesterday I shaved my face just using my Andes trimmer. Now I've had this trimmer for close to six years now and I sometimes just shave the hair down then shave with my razor. (I recently last year started back to using a razor and shaving cream. My razor of choice is the Schick Hydro 5. Before that I was using a Remmington electric shaver.)
So I shaved with my trimmer and It left a very close shave with about a 4 o clock shadow. So on days I don't need to be clean shavin I'm going to use my trimmer.


----------



## Shooter

I'm screaming scraggly for at least a few more days. 

We are to busy to get trimmed up. Go me!


----------



## J-Will

In a couple months I'll start posting progress pics.. Pointless right now.


----------



## MrParacord

Yesterday evening was my first time leaving the house with just shaving using my Andis electric trimmer. I'm getting used to the look and feel of not be clean shaven. Today I didn't shave or anything and we are getting ready to go shopping. The old me would have had to shave this morning.


----------



## Shooter

MrParacord said:


> Yesterday evening was my first time leaving the house with just shaving using my Andis electric trimmer. I'm getting used to the look and feel of not be clean shaven. Today I didn't shave or anything and we are getting ready to go shopping. The old me would have had to shave this morning.


Do you carry it with you? most guys I know who use electric keep it in the car to tidy up before they go anywhere.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> Do you carry it with you? most guys I know who use electric keep it in the car to tidy up before they go anywhere.


No. I had the razor for so long that it wouldn't last long while unplugged. I had to keep it plugged in charging all the time. That's when I knew it was time for a new razor. I used to just shave before I left the house that way I didn't have to carry it with me.


----------



## Sparky_D

Austin said:


> My wife won't let me. She threatens to shave me in my sleep if I attempt to grow it out.


 
This has been the bane of existence for my beard.

When I met my wife, I had just a mustache, neatly trimmed.
After we got married, I developed the Goatee, then gradually, over a year or so, introduced "The Riker" (thin beard along the jaw connecting the goatee to the sideburns).

Over the next couple years, the thin line grew thicker to the point where it represents a full (or as full as I can grow it) beard.

Ideally, I'd like to end up with a full "Duck Dynasty" beard, but my beard hair is too curly and I look more like the Joaquin Phoenix unless I trim it up. 
I can go about 3 months before the wife calls it "scraggly", then I know if I want some sugar, I need to clean it up...


----------



## Shooter

I want to wear the Riker, but my wife says that has more to do with my man love for Jonathan Frakes. 

I just nicely tell her "If you know a more awesome number 1 please let me know, otherwise shut your mouth.". Chakote is great, I'm actually watching Voyager now, but still. 

Someone say Spock and I'll let you know why he's inferior to Riker.


----------



## blindfredy

Austin said:


> To each his own. I hate shaving, and trimming, so once a month, like a toddler, my wife pins me down and cleans me up.
> 
> It's scheduled for tonight actually. We'll see who wins. I do know this, she can't make me take a bath.


I'm with you Austin,Longest time I went without a beard was 10 years. Frightened the kids when I took it Off.:freakout:


----------



## havasu

Welcome to the Paracord Forum Fredy!


----------



## Sparky_D

Spock












Well, someone had to say it...


----------



## Shooter

blindfredy said:


> I'm with you Austin,Longest time I went without a beard was 10 years. Frightened the kids when I took it Off.:freakout:


I shaved and my daughter laughed at me an pointed. Never had my feeling hurt by her before, but damn. 



Sparky_D said:


> Spock
> 
> Well, someone had to say it...


You really didn't. 

Spock wasn't flawed enough. Everything he did was done with an attitude of superiority. I think his struggles as a human, we're not as in depth as Riker's, although both had issues with their Dad's, Spocks being better chronicled in TNG with Picard and Sarek having melded. 

His superiority was based mainly on his race as opposed to Riker which was based in his pure awesomeness as exemplified by the beard. 

Growing the beard has come to mean an act of greatness in a show or series. Spock's beard is a weird band I never really listened to.


----------



## Sparky_D

Austin said:


> Spock's beard is a weird band I never really listened to.


 
I love SB, but I'm a Prog Head, so I like Yes, Marillion, Porcupine Tree, King Crimson, and many others.

I accept your explaination, however. :2thmup:


And I just got the ultimatum to trim my shaggy chin wookie...


----------



## MrParacord

I like just a goatee in the summer. I tried the full beard and man was my face hot.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> I like just a goatee in the summer. I tried the full beard and man was my face hot.


 I've heard that from a few guys. This is my first summer with a full bushy beard and haven't noticed any difference. Sweat collector is about it lol


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I've heard that from a few guys. This is my first summer with a full bushy beard and haven't noticed any difference. Sweat collector is about it lol


I just couldn't stand it.


----------



## J-Will

I'm pretty excited to have a 5-6mo beard by the time the snow and freezing temps come along!


----------



## Shooter

MrParacord said:


> I like just a goatee in the summer. I tried the full beard and man was my face hot.


I call it my face sweater. I hate it in summer, but I refuse to shave it.


----------



## J-Will

I'm excited to try out my face sweater this winter lol. Good name for it.


----------



## Shooter

It will keep your face warm.


----------



## J-Will

I need a beard for my hands then..


----------



## Shooter

Once you have the beard hands become unnecessary. People just want to do stuff for you.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> I call it my face sweater. I hate it in summer, but I refuse to shave it.


I like that name. How long have you had your face sweater?


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Once you have the beard hands become unnecessary. People just want to do stuff for you.


 wish this was true lol


----------



## Shooter

MrParacord said:


> I like that name. How long have you had your face sweater?


About 12 years almost continuously now. 

My face is starting to show my age, so I'm keeping the beard now to prevent that.


----------



## J-Will

lol the age of what 35?


----------



## Shooter

Nope, 30. I'm not aging as gracefully as the other members of my family.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> About 12 years almost continuously now.
> 
> My face is starting to show my age, so I'm keeping the beard now to prevent that.


For me my beard is starting to show age. I got grey growing in my beard.


Austin said:


> Nope, 30. I'm not aging as gracefully as the other members of my family.


I first started getting grey in my hair at the age of 29. I'm 36 BTW.


----------



## havasu

The G/F told me last night that my goatee was getting scraggly. I went out 10 minutes ago with an electric shaver and I was just going to shave the whole damn thing off and start over. Well, I chickened out, but did trim it to about 1/4". She now says it looks better.


----------



## J-Will

Bummer. Let it go and let her get P-Oed for like 4 months. Full on beard. Then trim it down. When you let it grow back out to around 3-4 months she won't even really notice lol.


----------



## MrParacord

I know have a full beard (not thick since I'm keeping it short) to match my goatee which is the same length as my beard. I'm keeping everything lined up. The hair on my chin is a little over an inch long now. My daughter likes to play with it and says beard.


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> The G/F told me last night that my goatee was getting scraggly. I went out 10 minutes ago with an electric shaver and I was just going to shave the whole damn thing off and start over. Well, I chickened out, but did trim it to about 1/4". She now says it looks better.


I get nervous when it starts getting to short. It's not a good feeling. I've told myself before it's all going off only to chicken out at the last minute.


----------



## J-Will

It grows back!!


----------



## Shooter

And quickly, I can have a full beard in a month, but I look goofy without it.


----------



## DrMarneaus

I havent been clean shaven since Christmas of 2005.


----------



## J-Will

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shooter

DrMarneaus said:


> I havent been clean shaven since Christmas of 2005.


Is that date significant?


----------



## DrMarneaus

Austin said:


> Is that date significant?


That was the date i became a man.

no my first semester of college was the last time I was clean shaven. Shortly thereafter, upon my return from christmas break, I great a goatee and never looked back. Have had a full beard probably since 2006ish. 

My girlfriend whom i have known for 5 or so years has never seen me without a beard.


----------



## J-Will

Keep it that way. She might leave you if you shave


----------



## Sparky_D

OK, serious question for the facially hirsute...

Do you condition your beard or use any product in it?

If so, what do you use and how often?

My beard is wiry and coarse, which makes managing it a routine chore.

My beard hair has a natural curl to it which makes it difficult to control. 
If I trim it to where it looks good, it's really short. If I let it grow out, it's fuller but wild looking.
I've been thinking of using a pomade or some other product to try and help control it as I grow it out.

Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## DrMarneaus

I do not shampoo my beard but once a week or so, or if i've had a cigar or been near a campfire. 

too much shampooing and my skin dries out. Beard dandruff sucks. I found not long ago that I had become dependent on head and shoulders from using it too long. Took a while to ween myself off it (beard and hair). After a while everything went back to normal. Drinking alot of water has helped too. 

I do, however, condition it regularly with the same conditioner I use for my hair. About every other shower. 

If my skin is feeling dry I'll sometimes use grapeseed oil and rub it into my beard, but haven't had to do that in a while. I hear Jojoba oil is great for ones beard.


----------



## ThreeJ

I envy you guys, I can only grow a blond wire brush. It dosen't even look good, and it sticks straight out.


----------



## DrMarneaus

You can grow it! Believe in yourself.


Be one with the beard.


----------



## J-Will

I shampoo it once every 3-4 days.. (i shower daily lol before the jokes start coming). I condition it with my wifes wicked expensive hair conditioner (shhhh). I also picked up some of this stuff in the girly aisle at wally world. Rub it through every other night or so. Makes it super soft and shiny.


----------



## MrParacord

I shampoo my beard every other day along with my hair. Yes I take a shower everyday. I'm looking for a good conditioner for my hair and beard. I have long hair so I go through shampoo quite easily. As far as that Garner Fructis shampoo and conditioner I didn't like it. But I'm willing to try the product mentioned above.


----------



## J-Will

I don't use their shampoo or conditioner. I got this for like $4.xx because every "beard conditioner" for men product I found online was half the size for like $15 and I'm cheap. Seems to work very well, and has a wicked awesome smell for hours.


----------



## Shooter

Shampoo? I use a bat of soap and a shower takes me 2 minutes. That includes the time for the water to get hot.


----------



## Sparky_D

This is my goal...



(gotta love the Duck Dynasty Beard Ap, lol)


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Shampoo? I use a bat of soap and a shower takes me 2 minutes. That includes the time for the water to get hot.


 They still make soap bars?  I'm a 15 minute shower guy.. Ridiculous I know. But it is quiet in there. And peaceful.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> Shampoo? I use a bat of soap and a shower takes me 2 minutes. That includes the time for the water to get hot.


What 2 minutes?! No way. It takes me two minutes to get into the shower. My showers take about 10 minutes. A little less if I'm not washing my hair.


----------



## Shooter

Do you wait for it to get hot? That may be part of your problem.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> Do you wait for it to get hot? That may be part of your problem.


Only if its cold outside.


----------



## MrParacord

So yesterday while out shopping with my wife and our 2-1/2 yr old daughter I stopped at a WalMart and picked up that product that J-Will mentioned. It was $4.97 before tax but my wife had a $1 off coupon. 
So I used a little in my goatee just before bed to try it and it smells good and isn't greasey feeling. So far I like the product.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> So yesterday while out shopping with my wife and our 2-1/2 yr old daughter I stopped at a WalMart and picked up that product that J-Will mentioned. It was $4.97 before tax but my wife had a $1 off coupon.
> So I used a little in my goatee just before bed to try it and it smells good and isn't greasey feeling. So far I like the product.


 lol leave it to the ladies and their coupons for girl products. Yeah its not bad, I was shocked it didn't feel greasy after a few minutes too.


----------



## Shooter

So is everyone but me conditioning their beard now?


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> So is everyone but me conditioning their beard now?


I guess so. Since I decided to grow a full beard last month I decided I wanted it short and to be as conditioned as possible. 

Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## J-Will

I've been growing since last shave July 31st. I haven't conditioned or used that orange stuff once since then. I will wait another month or so to start that probably.


----------



## Shooter

Well... I guess I need to find beard conditioner then.


----------



## J-Will

Talking about it here made me wanna use it again, so I lied, won't be another month. Used it last night. I smell pretty.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Well... I guess I need to find beard conditioner then.


 WarBeard by Fight Soap is pretty awesome. Stupid price though.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Talking about it here made me wanna use it again, so I lied, won't be another month. Used it last night. I smell pretty.


I used some for my whole beard day before yesterday. I like using it after I shower and shampoo my beard.


----------



## Shooter

You guys still conditioning?


----------



## Sparky_D

Every other day.

Using the wife's Dove at the moment.
Might get that treatment J-Will posted a few back, but that price point for such a small bottle is a bit high for me...

Step-father-in-law recommended coconut oil as a leave in treatment. He even gave me a small jar.
Haven't worked up the nerve yet. Not sure if I want to walk around smelling like a Pina Colada...


----------



## J-Will

Sparky_D said:


> Every other day.
> 
> Using the wife's Dove at the moment.
> Might get that treatment J-Will posted a few back, but that price point for such a small bottle is a bit high for me...
> 
> Step-father-in-law recommended coconut oil as a leave in treatment. He even gave me a small jar.
> Haven't worked up the nerve yet. Not sure if I want to walk around smelling like a Pina Colada...


 War beard is pricey, the orange stuff I posted a page or two back is super cheap. Like $4.xx. I been using it almost daily and not even thru a quarter of the bottle. 

I wanna try coconut oil real bad. Don't even know where to look for it lol.


----------



## Sparky_D

J-Will said:


> I wanna try coconut oil real bad. Don't even know where to look for it lol.


 
Believe it or not, the baking aisle of your local large chain grocery store...
It's not liquid at room temps. It's more like a grease or pomade.


----------



## J-Will

Sparky_D said:


> Believe it or not, the baking aisle of your local large chain grocery store...
> It's not liquid at room temps. It's more like a grease or pomade.


 lol no way.. I'll have to look next time I'm at wally world. Hm.. I don't know about rubbing grease on my face.


----------



## Shooter

Sparky_D said:


> Every other day.
> 
> Using the wife's Dove at the moment.
> Might get that treatment J-Will posted a few back, but that price point for such a small bottle is a bit high for me...
> 
> Step-father-in-law recommended coconut oil as a leave in treatment. He even gave me a small jar.
> Haven't worked up the nerve yet. Not sure if I want to walk around smelling like a Pina Colada...


I know I have some of that. I'll give it a try. I like coconut smells. Don't care who is around me when I smell that way.


----------



## MrParacord

My mom was telling me about cocoanut oil and my wife has some but I didn't want something that thick. So I'll stick with the stuff J-Will posted.


----------



## J-Will

Seems to be working well. If I could just get used to this dang mustache.... Its in everything. My mouth, my food, my drinks, sometimes up into my nose.....


----------



## Shooter

Mine does the same thing. It's cool.


----------



## J-Will

Nothing cool about it lol


----------



## Shooter

You get used to it. It's frustrating at first, but then you just stop caring, or trim it.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> You get used to it. It's frustrating at first, but then you just stop caring, or trim it.


 Almost trimmed it last night. But my mustache is light colored, I want as much mass a possible so it doesn't look AS stupid..


----------



## Shooter

My brother grows an invisible beard. He's as cute as a button.


----------



## J-Will

lol I feel bad for those guys. I wanna shave off the mustache soo bad, but then I get the Amish comments. From a distance it looks like I have a Hitler stache because the middle is darker..


----------



## Shooter

That's pretty funny. My beard is magnificent so I have no clue what you're going though. I've had lesbians ask to borrow it.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> That's pretty funny. My beard is magnificent so I have no clue what you're going though. I've had lesbians ask to borrow it.


Thats pretty manly. Did you let them? I did some trimming of the moostache and some fading on the sides. MUCH better. It now has a shape.


----------



## Shooter

Of course not. How else would I hide my ugliness from the world?


----------



## J-Will

Jason mask. Duh.


----------



## Shooter

That would cost money and be time consuming what with all the cleaning.


----------



## J-Will

Trimmed down last night. I'm a Cards fan. Boston guys all have beards. Gotta support my guys. Can't look like a boston fan lol


----------



## MrParacord

Sunday evening my wife brought her new phew over to the house so I can trim up his mustache and beard that's starting to grow in. He needed to be trimmed up because some school kids were making jokes. That's HS for you. I told him I'll teach him how to shave seeing as a more of like a father figure and uncle to him.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> Sunday evening my wife brought her new phew over to the house so I can trim up his mustache and beard that's starting to grow in. He needed to be trimmed up because some school kids were making jokes. That's HS for you. I told him I'll teach him how to shave seeing as a more of like a father figure and uncle to him.


Dang. Nice that you're doing that. Shame his pops wouldn't...


----------



## J-Will

So.. beard hairs.


----------



## Shooter

I'm getting nagged again. Also being told I need to start trimming between haircuts because I look crazy. 

I don't think the beard has much to do with that...


----------



## havasu

I shaved my chin last week, then I quit shaving completely. I'm on day 8 and boy is my face itchy right now.


----------



## J-Will

No shave november? The itchy crap goes away. Can't guarantee your love of beard will after November though.. Austin, she married the crazy. Tell her that. No getting rid of it


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I shaved my chin last week, then I quit shaving completely. I'm on day 8 and boy is my face itchy right now.


It stops, but you know that. 



J-Will said:


> No shave november? The itchy crap goes away. Can't guarantee your love of beard will after November though.. Austin, she married the crazy. Tell her that. No getting rid of it


The itchiness is a good sign. Means it's growing. 

She knows it. We have a lot of conversations where I trail off into grunts.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It stops, but you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The itchiness is a good sign. Means it's growing.
> 
> She knows it. We have a lot of conversations where I trail off into grunts.


 Dang.. thats a sign of craziness? .... uh oh


----------



## Shooter

So it seems. She's pretty adamant I'm losing it, but I just laugh it off and get back to my rat costume designing.


----------



## J-Will

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MrParacord

I still have my beard and the hair on my chin is close to two inches long now. Nothing new to report about my beard.


----------



## J-Will

Wish I could say the same..


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Rat costumes or beard?


----------



## havasu

I shaved my chin last week, then quit shaving, except for the neck. I now have an awesome beard. it has been years, but I like it.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Rat costumes or beard?


 Rat costumes of course. You have my attention


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> I shaved my chin last week, then quit shaving, except for the neck. I now have an awesome beard. it has been years, but I like it.


 Wait till the 3-4 week mark comes around!


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Rat costumes of course. You have my attention


I'll have to snap pics of the next ones. They run off so quick after getting dressed.


----------



## J-Will

Yeah, they are kinda hard to keep still.


----------



## MrParacord

Austin said:


> Rat costumes or beard?


Rat costumes?


----------



## J-Will

I'm excited to see them


----------



## MrParacord

So am I.


----------



## J-Will

Hey. Where are these costumes. I'm starting to think you are just kidding.


----------



## MrParacord

We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Dutch

I sport a 'stach and a goatee. For awhile I had a handlebar mo going but lost one of the bars when I went in for some surgery. Some of the curl got stuck on the tape holding the breathing tube in place. 



My shaving kit includes the following: 
Shaving mug
Badger brush
Straight razor
Quatro razor
Electric trimmer
Scissors
Preshave moisturizer 
Aftershave


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> I'm getting nagged again. Also being told I need to start trimming between haircuts because I look crazy.
> 
> I don't think the beard has much to do with that...


I was trying to grow a mustache for Movember in support of mens health. However, it was itchy and obtuse, and I gave up and shaved it.

During this process, I noticed several long eyebrow hairs. Not just in the mix, but like a few freakishly long hairs that somehow acted like an eyebrow comb-over. 

I yanked them out post haste, and to my disgust, noticed some long nose hairs popping out of both nostrils. I proceeded to tweeze those. Once my eyes stopped watering I realized...

This weekend, I will be investing in a quality nose hair trimmer. 

Getting old sucks, I used to be beautiful.


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> I was trying to grow a mustache for Movember in support of mens health. However, it was itchy and obtuse, and I gave up and shaved it.
> 
> During this process, I noticed several long eyebrow hairs. Not just in the mix, but like a few freakishly long hairs that somehow acted like an eyebrow comb-over.
> 
> I yanked them out post haste, and to my disgust, noticed some long nose hairs popping out of both nostrils. I proceeded to tweeze those. Once my eyes stopped watering I realized...
> 
> This weekend, I will be investing in a quality nose hair trimmer.
> 
> Getting old sucks, I used to be beautiful.


 lmfao. you're killing me. whatever you do, don't look at your back.


----------



## MrParacord

Where can I get a decent shaving mug with brush and lather? I never shaved like that before and I want to try it.

Also is there a way to help stimulate beard growth where the hair grows but not thick?


----------



## Dutch

Mr Paracord, you can find mugs and brushes on Amazon and on ebay. For a mug I just used an old coffee cup that was gathering dust. A real shaving mug will be about 2-2 1/2 inches tall so you can get in there with the shaving brush. With brushes you have a choice between badger (traditional) or boar (less expensive). I have one of each and I get better lather with the badger brush. One disadvantage with the badger brush is that its smell gamey the first 2-3 weeks you use it and then the smell goes away.

I get my shaving soap at Walgreens and have found it cheaper in the local grocery store (Kroger).


----------



## MrParacord

Dutch said:


> Mr Paracord, you can find mugs and brushes on Amazon and on ebay. For a mug I just used an old coffee cup that was gathering dust. A real shaving mug will be about 2-2 1/2 inches tall so you can get in there with the shaving brush. With brushes you have a choice between badger (traditional) or boar (less expensive). I have one of each and I get better lather with the badger brush. One disadvantage with the badger brush is that its smell gamey the first 2-3 weeks you use it and then the smell goes away.
> 
> I get my shaving soap at Walgreens and have found it cheaper in the local grocery store (Kroger).


Thanks. Now I know where to start looking.


----------

